# Loft Cleaning



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone! I am a new pigeon owner (!) and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good loft cleaner. I am looking for something that will prevent viral, fungal, and bacterial problems. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

p.s. - here are some pictures! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I use Duramitex to paint the perches and inside of the loft and to dip the birds - but that is more for parasites like lice and mites. I also use a spray..

By cleaning the loft you prevent the infections you spoke about but they are mostly treated by medicine after they have got it from other birds (and a few other ways I supose as well)

If the loft is kept clean you should not have that problem with your birds unless they get transported with others!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

And Amanda - your Lahores ARE good enough to enter in the competion!!!

Please view the threads and post


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can do a "SEARCH" above right, and type in OXINE A H, and you will come up with a number of good threads.

I use an organic biodegradable germicide called Basic G, it is a germicide, anti-viral, bacterial, fungal, because it is versitile and safe for pets.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Basically, you want to scrape and sweep the loft every day... or at least 99% of the time, I've been known to skip a day because of work, weather, etc... anyway, scrape and sweep every day. Some people will use different kinds of "loft dressing" which you can find out about if you search the forums. Myself, in addition to the daily scrape and sweep, every other week or so, I hose and scrub down the loft with water and bleach (a cup or two bleach to a 5gal bucket of water)... I scrub down the perches and floor, not the birds, and rinse good.

Anyway, search the forum on loft cleaning if you haven't already, there's lots of good gouge here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are 2 of the cleaning threads:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13220

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13286


Here is one on a the cleaning product oxine 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13202


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thank You*

Once again, thanks for your help everyone! Our birds are much happier thanks to you all, I think we may even be seeing babies in the near future!


----------

